# Fast and Furious 9: Hobbs And Shaw



## Veho (Apr 18, 2019)

​

Remember when Fast and Furious was a small movie about a bunch of guys stealing VCRs? 
How did we get from that to "Maori tribe fighting a genetically enhanced supercriminal over doomsday virus"? 

Reminds me of this macro (maymay, for the younger folk).


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Apr 19, 2019)

Oh, man! I thought you were kidding. I sincerely thought, "Oh, Calvin & Hobbs have a new movie, but Veho called Calvin, Shaw; although, why the fuck is it named "Fast & Furious"?"


I'm so sad everything sucks so much ass.


----------

